# We're Baaaack!!!



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Hi all!! Yup, the rumors are all true. Try as we might to figure out a way to stay in Kenya and have the dogs shipped to us and then be able to have them live a happy/safe life there, we couldn't do it. I guess you're just stuck with us !!!!!!

I honestly don't know how to relate this adventure in such a way as to communicate the spirit of the land and her people and the everlasting impact this experience has had on us. Words simply can't do justice and photos are - just that - snapshots in time. Suffice it to say - this was an AMAZING JOURNEY and the reality is, this was just the beginning. Please feel free to ask any questions and I will try to answer them in such a way as to give you the feeling, as well as the facts. We made many, many friends amongst the phenominal Maasai tribesmen and will most definately be returning to this magical land and her residents, to give of ourselves and perform - in the villages - some kind of services that _they_will identify as being needed.

We've got 5000 photos and 5 hours of video....and our laptop is dead. But never fear - we're heading out tomorrow to shop (and likely buy) a new Mac specifically to treat my Photography addiction. In the meantime, I have downloaded just a few to give you all a taste of Africa. Rest assured tho', there will be more....consider this as a beginning.

Enjoy!
A Taste of Africa (Hint: Best viewed as a SlideShow. Be sure to choose that option at the top of the page.)

Judi


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

We are all so glad you are back to tell us your "tails"
of far away places!!!
Spectacular!!! pictures!!

MaeJae


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Judi!
Your pictures are amazing! How incredible to be that close to Real, Wild, African Animals...Just mind blowing if you ask me!

MORE MORE MORE!! By my calculations, there are still 4,978 pics that I can't wait to get my eyes on.

Glad you're home (even if you're not







) we missed you around here!


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

Welcome Back

Wow!! Those are some awesome photos, thank so very much for sharing them.

The one of the Zebra walking through the water should be entered in some sort of contest, for it would be a winner.
















Ed


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## 4ME (Sep 11, 2006)

WOW!!!
Great Pics!
Every single person I know that went there says it changed their life. What an Adventure!
Did you have any Lions come visit your lodging accomodations in the night?


----------



## tomlholmes (Jul 3, 2007)

*WOW* Amazing photos! So glad you are back safe and sound. We missed you but so looked forward to your sharing your trip with us.

WECOME BACK!

*HEIDI*


----------



## egregg57 (Feb 13, 2006)

I have had some trouble veiwing at work so i would like to take this opportunity to say to KB and Wolfie.....

*WELCOME Home! 
*
We missed you! Had some fun with you while you were gone..but as always..it's good to have you both back, Home, safe and sound. A little more worldly, and touched from a wonderful experience but home again.

Sniff.....smell that? Smells like a few beers a fire and some good stories!!! It's an excuse isn't it????

RRRaaAAALLLLLLLYYYYYYY!!!!! at Wolfies!!!


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Beautiful Judi!

I agree on the Zebra shot... Stunning.
And that last one...

It brought a tear to my eye.









Happy Tails, indded!
Doug


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Welcome back!

Outstanding photos - I'm very jealous of your opportunity! You will of course be telling us all about your camera gear and all the details on your photos right?! Look forward to more!

Are you going to include a map of your travels?

BBB


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Great pics.....Welcome Back

The 'official' Outbacker picture is cool









John


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

BigBadBrain said:


> Welcome back!
> 
> Outstanding photos - I'm very jealous of your opportunity! You will of course be telling us all about your camera gear and all the details on your photos right?! Look forward to more!
> 
> ...


Thanks (all) for the nice words about the photos .... I just wish I could figure out how to get the ones off my friend's Mac so you could see them in their full glory (I have - overnight - become a Mac-for-Photos advocate!!!) When I can get them off - I'll post them too.

BBB - the map is a great idea!!! Once we again have a computer....we'll scan one of the many we acquired on the journey. But - until then....we were at the Amboseli, Lewa Downs, & Maasai Mara preserves in the southwestern part of Kenya....southwest of Mt. Kenya, east of the Rift Valley and north of the Kenya/Tanzania border.

As for the camera - just what would you like to know? Its a Nikon D200 and I'm loving it!!! I'd be happy to babble on about that subject for awhile (although you might hear a bit of plaintiff wailing and teeth gnashing from our Canon afficionados







). And the photos? Are you looking for settings, etc. ? Let me know which ones you want what details for and I'll be happy to pass them on.


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

Welcome back, you sure have a lot of catching up to do!! WOW, those pictures are great. I especially loved "Eagle1" and of course "OB Classic".


----------



## Not Yet (Dec 13, 2004)

wolfwood said:


> I just wish I could figure out how to get the ones off my friend's Mac so you could see them in their full glory (I have - overnight - become a Mac-for-Photos advocate!!!) When I can get them off - I'll post them too.


Great shots Judi. Are the Mac photos in iPhoto? You can either go through the finder into the library and copy the files or just post a message from that Mac and upload directly. If you need more assistance let me know.

Jared


----------



## happycamper (Jul 26, 2005)

Great photos and thanks for sharing! WOW! 
We missed you; glad you and KB had a safe return.


----------



## Northern Wind (Nov 21, 2006)

Welcome back Girls!!

The photo's are incredible, WOW

Can hardly wait to see more and hear about the trip of a life time!

Steve


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Welcome home I really love the picture, as good as National Geographies







That new camera is doing a great job and the photographer is very good too. Did you get to see the southern cross maybe some pictures of it?

Bill


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

N7OQ said:


> Welcome home I really love the picture, as good as National Geographies
> 
> 
> 
> ...


We did see the SouthernCross - every night, in fact!!! *WHAT AN INCREDIBLE SIGHT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!* And yes, thanks to you superb assistance, I do have a few photos....somewhere....buried deep within my MP3 "backup hard drive". I'm confident they will again surface and appear here JUST FOR YOU. Thanks so much for the advice!


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

Glad to see you are home safe and sound. I'm sure it was the adventure of a lifetime.

Darlene


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

tdvffjohn said:


> Great pics.....Welcome Back
> 
> The 'official' Outbacker picture is cool
> 
> ...


x2... Nice to know she is thinking about us while on this awesome trip.


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

Welcome home Judi and KB!








*WOW* those are some *GREAT* photos, can't wait to see the rest of them.
So when will you be publishing your pictorial tour book of Africa?


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

*PHOTO UPDATE: *  Based on BBB's request, new captions have been added to the photos. They're short & sweet 'cuz Shutterfly limits the allowed size but I tried to give you a bit more detail.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

wolfwood said:


> *PHOTO UPDATE: *  Based on BBB's request, new captions have been added to the photos. They're short & sweet 'cuz Shutterfly limits the allowed size but I tried to give you a bit more detail.


thanks...this is much better.


----------



## Sluggo54 (Jun 15, 2005)

Absolutely jaw-dropping. Excellent photography skills, excellent gear, and you had to have had some really great guides. Thank you for your gift to us.

Sluggo


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

wow, Judi, incredible. I am really looking forward the rest of them and thank you for sharing! I really look forward to the stories you'll tell us! I LLOOOVVEEDDD the Eagle .The zebra is an awesome pic but the Eagle really got me, very handsome bird! So glad you are 2 are back and safe. Not much happened while you were gone, heard Eric was busy doing something though, haven't had time to look into it. I did hear that Mae Jae has a longer nose.........and me, well my halo is shiny as ever!


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

Fantastic pictures!!!

glad you had a great time and are back safe and sound.

Mike


----------



## Canadiansue (Jun 23, 2006)

Jambo! Habari gani?

Loved the pictures!! Just amazing clarity of those awsome subjects!!


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Canadiansue said:


> Jambo! Habari gani?
> 
> Loved the pictures!! Just amazing clarity of those awsome subjects!!


Jambo!!! Asanti, Rafiki. Asanti sana.


----------



## MaeJae (May 12, 2005)

BTW... Love the new AVATAR pic/pattern!!!

MaeJae


----------



## BigBadBrain (Aug 26, 2004)

Judi,
What lens were you shooting for these shots - the King as an example - seems like a telephoto of some sort would be a good idea considering the subject matter. Also, I assume you were shooting from a vehicle? Tripod, monopod or handheld or an image stabilized lens? Any post-processing on these? (And yes, I am one of those Canon people







).

I still can't get over the pictures - very nice!


----------



## Fire44 (Mar 6, 2005)

Judi and KB....It is great to see that you are back and safe!!!! Sorry I am so late welcoming you back but I was unable to get on.

The pictures are great and can't wait to see the rest of them.

I saw the pictures of the ELEPHANTS!!!!

Gary


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

JB and KB,

Glad you folks are back, safe and sound, and that you had a wonderful time. Like Gary, I have been unable to get into the forum, but it looks like Doug and Invision have finally gotten things worked out.. I will take a look at the pic's tonight.

Tim


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

BigBadBrain said:


> Judi,
> What lens were you shooting for these shots - the King as an example - seems like a telephoto of some sort would be a good idea considering the subject matter. Also, I assume you were shooting from a vehicle? Tripod, monopod or handheld or an image stabilized lens? Any post-processing on these? (And yes, I am one of those Canon people
> 
> 
> ...


Many of the photos were taken with the 70-200 zoom and yes, all D200 lenses have pretty advanced Image Stabilization. Occassionally used the 1.7 converter but most of the time our Guides got us so close that I could only use the 25-70 regular zoom. I did spend most of my time perched above the roofline of a roofless LandRover (thank goodness for the grab rails all the way around the edges!). Most all shots with the long lens were taken, standing on the LandRover's seats, shoulders above the roof line, elbows braced, with a beanbag resting on the roof edge/gaurd rail supporting the lens. We carried the monopod all the way to Africa and never used it!

The King and his brother walked across the savannah straight towards us, walked behind us, brushing the back bumper and came to rest about 6 feet from the side of our vehicle, laid down in perfect position in the early morning sun (absolutely the best light!) and posed for a good 45 minutes seemingly oblivious to our presence. I used both lenses at various times but the photo in question was taken with the long lens & converter (340mm / ISO 800 / S=1/400 / A=f10). No post processing on that one, other than a bit of cropping. The Cheetah cub is cropped from a shot which included mom & brother & then enlarged significantly (!) so there's also been some sharpening there....but zebra, lionesses, Cheetah mom, and Cheetah hunting lesson are all "as taken". The few photos already posted were "processed" on my PC...I now have a new Mac but have only had a chance to look at these few photos and they look MUCH different (read - "better") on the Mac (ie. the King IS NOT orange!) I'll be getting them all prepped as soon as I can and reposted. With the Mac, I also have the capability to create a website so that may be the best way for me to get the most photos out the fastest while still being secure.....its just gonna take some time. In the meantime - ask away...happy to share!

Judi


----------



## pebbles (Jun 13, 2007)

Hi Judi and Kathy!!! I am so glad you had a wonderful trip of a LIFETIME!!!! Pic's are incredible. 
I can't wait to see and hear more, more, more!!


----------



## pjb2cool (Apr 8, 2004)

Welcome back Judi + Kathy. Those pictures are great. I liked the 'dust bath' with the elephants. I am looking forward to seeing more pictures - for sure. Glad you made it back safe, we missed you


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

"We're back"??

What, you've been gone?









Great pictures BTW. Here's one you might like as well......
















Mark


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Welcome back. I am sure glad that you both had a safe and enjoyable trip....now for more camping

Thor


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Great Photographs!!! Now, it is nice to give credit to Nikon, but it's the eye behind the camera that makes the photograph







(Well, and I guess in this case, the big game standing in front of it too







)
In short, great job. We can't wait to see more!!!








(It seems all of the picts posted in the past couple weeks have had the same theme, so this is refreshing!!!







)


----------



## mountainlady56 (Feb 13, 2006)

Judi,
Thanks for sharing the pics with us!! Glad you and KB made it back safely (all in one piece, as it were!). I do believe some of the pics are definitely award-winning!
What struck me most about the zebra (and I think it's odd), is that I pictured the waters of Africa as being muddy, yet when the water was thrown up by the zebra's hoofs, it looked sparkling clear. 
The colors of the birds/animals were awesome. Great job with the camera!! BTW, the "Pete" signature shot was cute!!








Darlene


----------



## Brad1 (Jan 21, 2007)

I can't wait to show these to my son. He is an African animal nut. Please let me know if you get a website created. So glad you trip was safe and an experience of a lifetime.


----------



## outbackinMT (Oct 7, 2006)

Welcome Back!!!! I'm glad you had such a great time. And the pictures are absolutely beautiful.

Brenda


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

*Welcome Home my Friend!! 
*Your pictures are breathtaking ..... I believe you may have missed your calling?


----------



## goneflyfishin (Jan 12, 2007)

Awesome pictures!







Great composition!
I'm also a nature photography nut... but armed with a Canon Rebel and still learning how to use it.
I LOVE looking at great pictures.








Thanks for sharing & look forward to the others!

Tammy


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Awesome pics












































Thor


----------



## Insomniak (Jul 7, 2006)

Great pics! Sorry I just now found them. I think my favorite is Wolfie_s dream. Look at those big green eyes!

The D200 is a nice camera - similar to the Canon 5D. Any problems with dust on the sensor in that environment?


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Insomniak said:


> Great pics! Sorry I just now found them. I think my favorite is Wolfie_s dream. Look at those big green eyes!
> 
> The D200 is a nice camera - similar to the Canon 5D. Any problems with dust on the sensor in that environment?


Hi there

Gotta say - that may just be my favorite too!! And Africa made us wait 'till the last drive on the last day but....she sure did make it worthwhile. Still gives me shivers!!!

I sure was ready for dust on the sensor...and a bit nervous about opening the camera to the anticipated environment to clean it if needed. But - I kept the camera covered with a soft towel when not actively in use (or even when actively shooting if there was alot of wind....LOTS of dust devils at times!) and, when changing lenses - ALWAYS kept the body & lens face down. When attaching the lens, I turn both sideways - not 1 up and 1 down. End result? No problems and no need to clean it (there).


----------

